# Saft exporting lithium-ion batteries built at new Jacksonville plant



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

These look like they are assembled intelligently, with threaded connector poles. Hope the price is competitive.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I can almost guarantee they aren't.


----------

